# yeast nutrient



## huntva89 (Jul 8, 2013)

I am about to start on a batch of blueberry wine and figured I'd give skeeter per a try with the blueberry slurry...this is my first go at both blueberry and skeeter pee. Is the yeast energizer in skeeter pee recipe an absolute must have? I have everything else yeast nutrients, tannin, etc.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 8, 2013)

1.food grade diammonium phosphate (DAP). and if you dont have that.
2. 2 vitamin b1 vitamins, crushed, with 1 cups raisins mashed, along 
with 2 bananas sliced and boiled down to about 1 cup.
add this a day after fermentation has started.
none of the above will impart any off flavor.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 8, 2013)

Being that there is little nutrients in skeeter pee as opposed grape juice nutrient is important. Add half up front and second half halfway thru fermentation. 

Due to the fact that lemon juice has nothing positive to add to fermentation you could add that slowly over the fermenting process or as I do, add 1 bottle up front, rest at the end. 

Having less acidity will help the yeast ferment faster.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 8, 2013)

good idea about how to add the lemon....i will try that my next batch.


----------



## huntva89 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks folks I went ahead and ordered what I needed and delayed the start if my blueberry wine to make sure I get a good active slurry


----------

